

Microsoft’s WinMobile team: Big on futures, slow on deliverables - ttol
http://blogs.zdnet.com/microsoft/?p=1562

======
bdfh42
Brilliant quote from a Microsofty "That’s why we’re putting Internet Explorer
6.0 on Windows Mobile where we’ll complete that in the next six months, and
that’s so that you get the full PC experience on a mobile device. That’s not a
cut-down browser; it’s the full IE 6. We’ll continue to innovate..."

Yes - let's lead with just about the worst browser imaginable - that's what I
call innovation.

